# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ո՞ր հումորային ծրագրերն եք նախընտրում

## Արամ

Ինչ հումորային ծրագրեր եք նախընտրում?
Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում վերվարածները ու կարգին հաղորդումը...Սիրում եմ ՈՒՀԱ
Այսիքն ԿՎՆ..ու սիրում եմ ռուսական Кривое Зеркало: :Cool:

----------


## milkyway

Ես սիրում էի "մասկի շոուն" ու "կալամբուրը" , ինչ որ մեկդ հիշում ա վերջինը, իմ համար էդ վերջն էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sergey

> Ես սիրում էի "մասկի շոուն" ու "կալամբուրը" , ինչ որ մեկդ հիշում ա վերջինը, իմ համար էդ վերջն էր


Դրանու՞մ էր, որ ինքնաթիռը մի 100000000 սերիա ընկնում էր :Smile:

----------


## Anul

comedi clab-ն եմ շատ սիրում

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեկ-երկու տարի առաջ մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի «Էլի մի ձայն» հաղորդումը։ Իմ կարծիքով, մեր ամենահաջողված հումորային ծրագիրն էր։ Եվ նմանակումներն էին շատ հաջող, և հումորն էր շատ բարձր մակարդակի։ Կարելի է ասել, որ երկար ժամանակ ծրագրի հեղինակ և բոլոր կերպարների դերակատար Կարեն Հակոբյանը կարողանում էր նորովի, դիպուկ ու հումորով ներկայացնել մեր քաղաքական գործիչներին։  :Hands Up:   Նույնիսկ զարմանում էի, թե ոնց է էդ մարդուն հաջողվում միշտ թարմ այդքան թարմ հումոր մատուցել։ Հետո մի շրջան եկավ, որ համ հումորները մի տեսակ սկսեցին կրկնվել, համ էլ նոր հաղորդումներն էին քիչ պատրաստվում, հաճախ նույն հաղորդումը նորից դնում էին։ Քիչ-քիչ մի տեսակ հիասթափվեցի էդ հաղորդաշարից, արդեն այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, կարծես հաղորդումն իրեն սպառել էր։ Հիմա ահագին ժամանակ է՝ չեմ նայել, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ վիճակում է։ Բացի դրանից, այդ հաղորդումը շատ առումներով կախված է մեր երկրի քաղաքական կյանքից, որովհետև մեր քաղաքական կյանքի համարյա բոլոր իրադարձությունները շատ արագ արտացոլվում են «Էլի մի ձայնի» հաղորդումներում։ Այսինքն՝ ես այսպիսի մի օրինաչափություն էի նկատել. երբ քաղաքական դաշտը հետաքրքիր իրադարձություններով լի էր լինում, հաղորդումներն էլ համապատասխանաբար հետաքրքրանում էին, երբ առանձնապես բան տեղի չէր ունենում, հաղորդումները սկսում էին կրկնվել, և նորությունները համապատասխանաբար քչանում էին։ 

«Վերվարածներին» շատ են փնովում, բայց երբեմն նայում եմ «Վերվարածներն ընտանիքում» հումորիստական սերիալը։ Չգիտեմ, ինչ որ դուր է գալիս։ Իսկ այ «Վերվարածները հիվանդանոցում», «Վերվարածները չգիտեմ որտեղ» և այլ շարքերը չէի հավանում ու չէի նայում։

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց 
Այ «Մասկի շոուն» ներվերիս դեղն է։  :Bad:  Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար այդ ծրագրում ծիծաղելին շատ քիչ է, տափակություն եմ համարում։  
«Կրիվոյե զերկալո»-ի հումորը, ինձ թվում է, չափից դուրս «ռուսական» է, իսկ ռուսական հումորը, իմ կարծիքով, մի տեսակ նուրբ է, ոչ բոլորին է հասանելի, այնքան էլ սուր չէ։  :Think:  Ի դեպ, սա զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է։  :Wink:

----------


## Tumy

*ՈՒՀԱ* Ռուսսական,Մեկել Կամեդի Կլաբ ինչ լաոա ՕՌՏ-ով էլ են ցույց տալիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Comedy Club-ի Նապաստակյան քույրերին :Hands Up:

----------


## otar

Comedy Club Forever...

----------


## milkyway

> Դրանու՞մ էր, որ ինքնաթիռը մի 100000000 սերիա ընկնում էր


ահա, "ԿՌուտոե ՊԻկե" :LOL:

----------


## TigranM

Շատ եմ սիրում կարգին հաղորդումը,comedi clab-ը ու Կրիվոյե զերկալո հաղորդումները :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

նայում եմ միայն Կամեդի կլաբը և ՈՒՀԱ-ն բնականաբար ... հա մեկ մեկ էլ ստիպված լսում եմ կարգին հաղորդումը, քանի որ տանը նայում են ...

----------


## John

Կարգին հաղորդումն եմ նայում,բայց էս վերջերս շատ են տափակացել…

----------


## Artgeo

Comedy Club, Կռիվոե զերկալո, Անշլագ, Կարգին հաղորդում, Եվգենի Պետրոսյան, Վերվարածները տարբեր տեղերում....
ԶԶՎՈՒՄ ԵՄ ու չեմ նայում։  :Bad:  

Հումորի առումով, դուր է գալիս ռուսական ՈՒՀԱ-ն, Զադորնեվը, չնայած արդեն հնացելա նրա հումորը, Գալկինինը մեկ-մեկ։ Մեկ էլ ԷՔՍ ԲԲ -ն ա շատ ուժեղ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, մոռացել էի նշել, որ ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում Զադորնովի ու Գալկինի հումորը, չնայած վաղուց չեմ տեսել երկուսին էլ։  :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

Բայց ես հայկական ՈՒՀԱ եմ սիորում,, իդեպ ես վերջինը ով տեսավ? <ՏԵԼԵՎԻԶՕՌ ԵՄ ՈՒԶԸՄ>

----------


## Հայրենասեր

Կոմեդի կլաբը ունի շատ հաջողված մի քանի շրջան:
ինչպես նաև ՈՒՀԱ-ի գրեթե բոլոր խաղերը շատ հավանում եմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շոգեքարշ!
Երբ որ արմենիայով առաջի խաղակեսը պրծնում ա, փոխում եմ ԱԼՄ:

Իսկ հիմա իմ սիրած ու չսիրած հումորային հաղորդումների ցուցակը:
Կարգին հաղորդում
ՈւՀԱ
Առլեկինո
սրանք սիրում եմ
--------------------
Կոմեդի Քլաբ
Վերվարածները
Ֆուրոր է
Բլեֆ
սրանք տանել չեմ կարում

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ՄԻայն ու միայն Վարդան ՊԵետրոսյանի ծրագրերը:

----------


## Aida

Սիրում եմ Կարգին հաղորդումը, Comedy club-ը, հատկապես Գարիկ Մարտիրոսյանին մեկ էլ ՈՒՀԱ եմ սիրում, բայց երբեմն մյուս հումորայիններն էլ եմ նայում, որ տրամս բարձրա լինում ամեն տափակ հումորի վրա ծիծաղում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ՄԻայն ու միայն Վարդան ՊԵետրոսյանի ծրագրերը:


Վա՜յ, Վարդան Պետրոսյանին մոռացել էի։  :Smile:  Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում։  :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ՄԻայն ու միայն Վարդան ՊԵետրոսյանի ծրագրերը:


Վարդան Պետրոսյանը հումորներ չի անում մարդկանց ինչ-որ ուրախացնելու համար:Նրա հումորները ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով արտապատկերում են մեր դառը իրականությունը:Այնպես որ, հնարավոր չէ չդիտել Վարդան Պետրոսյանին, բայց սխալ է դա համարել հումորային հաղորդում:Ինչ վերաբերվում է հումորային հաղորդումներին, կարծում եմ, որ ռուսական և հայկական շատ ծրագրեր ուղղակի չեն կարող հումորը ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես դա անում են Հայկոն ու Մկոն:Իրենք շատ մեծ հումորի զգացում ունեն, ինչն էլ նայվում ու գնահատվում է հումորի զգացում ունեցող շատ մարդկանց, այդ թվում` իմ  կողմից: Հա, ՈՒՀԱ-ի բարձրագույն լիգայում էլ մեկ-մեկ կարելի է շատ որակյալ հումորներ տեսնել:

----------


## Selene

Իմ կարծիքով միակ նորմալ հաղորդումը որ կարելի է հումորային անվանել,դա Կարգին հաղորդումն է,նամանավանդ Մկոն :Hands Up:

----------


## Goga

Արամայիս Սահակյանի Ծիծաղի տունը :Cray:  
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, առաջ նայում էի Բեռնառդ Շոուն, որը դարձելա հիմա տխուր Ֆուրորե :Sad:  Հիմա միայն նայում եմ Կարգին հաղորդումը :Hands Up:

----------


## kristal

Նայում եմ Կամեդի Կլաբը և միանշանակ ՈՒՀԱ-ի բոլոր խաղերը,որովհետև ինքս մասնակցում եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Angelina

> Նայում եմ Կամեդի Կլաբը և միանշանակ ՈՒՀԱ-ի բոլոր խաղերը,որովհետև ինքս մասնակցում եմ


Ես էլ ասում եմ, թե  դեմքդ որտեղից է՞ ծանոթ:

----------


## aniko

առաջ նայում էի ծիծաղի տունը ու Զադորնովի հետ երեկոները, մեկ ել շատ էի սիրում ՈւՀԱ-ն, իսկ հիմա ոչ մի բան էլ  չեմ հավանում, որովհետեվ մի տեսակ տափակացել են իրենք իրենց հումորով, և սկսել են կրկնվել, ինչը սկսել է ձանձացնել, կամ էլ եթե լավ հումոր են անում, այնպես են սկսում գոռգոռալով խոսել, որ ... 
լավ կլինի նոր բան մտածեն, թարմություն է պետք այսօրվա հեռուստատեսությանը, և որ չկրկնեն այլ երկրների հաղորդումները, լինեն ինքնատիպ...
քիչ թե շատ այսօր նայվում է կարգին հաղորդումը, հետագայում նրանցից պետք է որ լավ դերասաններ դուրս գա, կարողանում են հանդիսատեսին գրավել,

----------


## kristal

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, թե  դեմքդ որտեղից է՞ ծանոթ:


Եթե դեմքս ծանոթա ուրեմն պատասխանի հարցիս աղջիկ եմ թ՞ե տղա :Hands Up:

----------


## electrical_storm

ՔԱՄԵԴԻ ՔԼԱԲ_Մոսքու Սթայլ ֆարեվա:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Արամայիս Սահակյանի Ծիծաղի տունը 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, առաջ նայում էի Բեռնառդ Շոուն, որը դարձելա հիմա տխուր Ֆուրորե Հիմա միայն նայում եմ Կարգին հաղորդումը


իսկ իմ կարծիքով,  հենց "Բեռնարդ Շոուն" էր տափակություն: 

Հիմա "Ֆուրոր է"-ն հավեսով նայում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իսկ իմ կարծիքով,  հենց "Բեռնարդ Շոուն" էր տափակություն: 
> 
> Հիմա "Ֆուրոր է"-ն հավեսով նայում եմ:


Իմ կարծիքով, «Բեռնարդ Շոուն» տափակություն էր ու ռաբիսություն,  :Bad:  չհաշված էն «Մենակ հայերը» խորագիրը, որը, երբ պատահաբար տեսնում էի, միշտ հաճույքով նայում էի։  :Hands Up:  Իսկ «Ֆուրոր է»-ն չեմ նայել, բայց, հաշվի առնելով, որ նույն «Բեռնարդ Շոուի» վարողներն են, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նմանատիպ բան պետք է լինի։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց առանձնապես նոր բան չեմ սպասում։ Մի օր կնայեմ, կասեմ։  :Wink:

----------


## Tumbler

Comedy Club and of course Kargin haxordum :Hands Up:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Comedy Club և Կարգին Հաղորդում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lilushik

Շատ եմ սիրում ««Կարգին հաղորդումը»»,««Comedy club-ը»», :Hands Up:  
««32 ակումբը»»,  :Think:  սակայն կարծում եմ,որ այս հաղորդումը դեռ աճելու տեղ ունի…
տանել  չեմ կարողանում ««Վերվարացները»»…

----------


## electrical_storm

Ամենալավն ու միակը ՔՔ-նա,բայց բոլորը չեն,որ կարող են նայել այն: Շատերի համար այն անհասկանալի ու տափակա թվում: Բայց ՔՔ նայելու համար պիտի որոշակի "багаь" ունենեաս ու IQ-ի մի քիչ բարձր մակարդակ,որ հասկանաս ինչ են ասում, թե չէ իրոք կթվա անկապ ու տափակ, իսկ մեր տեղական բաների համար վաշե բան պետք չի:Էնքան հեշտ ու անկապ հումորա, որ խնդալ չի գալիս,դաժե:Ու չեմ սիրում տեղական բոլոր հումորիստներին,բացի Սամվել Բաղդասարյանից ու Վարդան Պետրոսյանից:Հայկո-Մկո,Հովո-Ռաֆո և նման այլոց չեեեմ սիրում ընդհանրապես… Մենակ երևի Գրիշային,քանի որ Նոր Հայերի ժամանակ շաաատ լավն էր,հիմա մնացելա ստեղ փոշին նստելա, զարմանում եմ,թե ոնց Գարիկենց հետ Մասկվա չմնաց…

----------


## Adam

Շատ եմ սիրում ՆՈՐՈւԹՈւՅՆՆԵՐ հաղորդումը. Շատ մակարդակով են և սուր հումորներ են անում, ինչը տրամադրություն է բարձրացնում.

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

32 ատամ,Կառգին հաղորդում,ՆորուԹուններ :Smile:

----------


## Root

իսկ ես ԱԼՄ հումորային ալիքն եմ սիրում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Wisper

> իսկ ես ԱԼՄ հումորային ալիքն եմ սիրում


Հատկապես վճարովի եթերը չէ՞ լոոոոլ  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------

Askalaf (19.10.2009)

----------


## Vahan Jan

:Hands Up:  32 ատամ,Կարգին հաղորդում,ՆորուԹՈՒՅՆներ    ըըըըըըըը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

Միայն և միայն Կարքին Հաղորդւմ...

----------


## Djavaxhq

Որպես հումորային ծրագիր դուր էր գալիս նախընտրական քրոզարշավը
իսկ ամենից շատ սիրում եմ Վարդան Պետրոսյան

----------


## Armenie En Force

> Ինչ հումորային ծրագրեր եք նախընտրում?
> Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում վերվարածները ու կարգին հաղորդումը...Սիրում եմ ՈՒՀԱ
> Այսիքն ԿՎՆ..ու սիրում եմ ռուսական Кривое Зеркало:


 կարգին հաղորդում :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> կարգին հաղորդում


Կառգին հաղորդում .Գոռոդոկ :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կառգին հաղորդում .Գոռոդոկ


էտ Գորոդոկը տենցել չսիրեցի...  :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

առաջ Շոգեքարշն էր, հիմա Հայլուրից լավը չկա  :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

+1  :Jpit:  «Հայլուրը» բոց ա:  :Lol2:  Իրանցից լավ հումոր մեկ էլ իրանք են անում:

----------


## Մանգո

Իմ չաղ հայկական հարսանիքը եթե որպես հումորային ենք նայում, էնքան լավն է:

----------


## Rammstein

> +1  «Հայլուրը» բոց ա:  Իրանցից լավ հումոր մեկ էլ իրանք են անում:


Յաաաա՜, ինչի 02-ը վատն ա՞։ :LOL:

----------


## I love love

Մի քիչ 32 ատամ ու իմ մեծ, չաղ, հայկական հարսանիքը: Ինչքան անկապ զույգ կա կհայտնվի Դիանա Գրիգորյանի անկապ սցենարի մեջ:

----------


## Annushka

Comedy Club միանշանակ :Smile: 
դե իհարկե Իմ մեծ չաղ հայկական հարսանիքը :LOL:  "Հավ, հավ, հավ եմ ծախում :LOL:  :LOL:  Ամենածիծաղելին են ա, որ ամենաանսպասելի ու հիմար պահերին հայտվում ա Դիանան ու իր հարուստ պառապաշարով փորձում ա մինիմալ կարճ ժամանակում մաքսիմալ շատ ու ամենակարևորը սրտաճմլիկ ու հոգեփռշտիկ բառերով արտահայտվել :LOL: 
Մեկ-մեկ էլ կարելի է նայել PS Club :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հա, դե Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ ա լավը :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Միմիայն «Ծիծաղի Տունը»  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Արմինե Գրիգորյանի «Իմ արևը»  :Sad: 
մենակ իր հումորների վրա ստիպված ծիծաղում ես, որտև ոչ լացտա գալիս, ոչ էլ չգիտես ինչ անես... էհ...
Իր հումորների շարքից. «ողջունում ենք Արգավանդից արգանդին»  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

> «ողջունում ենք Արգավանդից արգանդին»


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Comedy Club միանշանակ
> դե իհարկե Իմ մեծ չաղ հայկական հարսանիքը "Հավ, հավ, հավ եմ ծախում Ամենածիծաղելին են ա, որ ամենաանսպասելի ու հիմար պահերին հայտվում ա Դիանան ու իր հարուստ պառապաշարով փորձում ա մինիմալ կարճ ժամանակում մաքսիմալ շատ ու ամենակարևորը սրտաճմլիկ ու հոգեփռշտիկ բառերով արտահայտվել
> Մեկ-մեկ էլ կարելի է նայել PS Club
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Հա, դե Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ ա լավը


միանում եմ Աննուշկային  :LOL:  թմբլիկ հարսանիք  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## FutureMan

> Իր հումորների շարքից. «ողջունում ենք Արգավանդից արգանդին»


 :LOL:   Լավն էր

Comedy Club, Nasha Russia  rulezzz !

----------


## Elmo

«Камеди Клаб», «Наша Раша»: Հայկականներից մենակ «Կարգին Հաղորդում» -ը: Մնացածը կարելի ա չնայել, կամ նայել պարզապես պարապությունից:

----------


## Kuk

«Կարգին հաղորդում»

----------


## Մտահոգ

Նվեր Մնացականյանի "Հեռանկարը" :LOL:

----------

Askalaf (19.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իյաաաաաաաաաա, կենտրոնի Պետրոսին ու իրա վիզը ոնց կարող էիք մոռանալ? :Angry2:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իյաաաաաաաաաա, կենտրոնի Պետրոսին ու իրա վիզը ոնց կարող էիք մոռանալ?


+1
Դե Պետրոսն ուրիշ ա... :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

Եթե հայկական ապա ոչ մեկը :Bad:

----------

urartu (28.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Կարգին հաղորդում, 32 ատամ, քամեդի քլաբ։

----------

Jarre (27.09.2009), Մանուլ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

КВН -ռուսականը

32 ատամ 

վերնագիրները չեմ հիշում ՕՌՏ-ով որ Գարիկը, Ուռգանդը, Ցիկալոն ու այն բելառուս տղան նստած հաղորդում են վարում-մեկել դա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պատահական վերջերս 32 ատամն եմ նայել, ու ահավոր դզեց էն էպիզոդը, որ Զառային ծնող են կանչում, ու ինքը ընկերոջն ա բերում: Էն որ ընկերն էլ մտնում ա ասում ա "Բարև տիկին կրթություն: Դու ես մեր Զառային սրբություն կանչել ?" Մի սուտկա տժացել եմ դրա վրա:

----------

h.s. (15.10.2009), Surveyr (29.09.2009), Ungrateful (14.10.2009), Հայկօ (28.09.2009), Հենո (16.10.2009), Ձայնալար (28.09.2009), Մանուլ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Հեռուստացույցով բացի ֆուտբոլից շատ հազվադեպ եմ ինչ-որ բան նայում, նայելուց հիմնականում 32 ատամ, ու երբեմն Comedy Club (չնայած տափակացել են էս վերջերս): Առաջ նայում էի Կարգին հաղորդումը, բայց հիմա արդեն ինտերնետում եմ նայում, էլ ավելորդ տեղը տելեվիզր չեմ միացնում էդքան ռեկլամներով  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Հումորային ծրագիր կա՞, որ նախընտրենք :Xeloq:  
բայց հաստատ կարգին հաղորդումը լավը չի :Nea:

----------


## Արամ

> КВН -ռուսականը
> 
> 32 ատամ 
> 
> վերնագիրները չեմ հիշում ՕՌՏ-ով որ Գարիկը, Ուռգանդը, Ցիկալոն ու այն բելառուս տղան նստած հաղորդում են վարում-մեկել դա


պռաժեկտոռ պերիս խիլտոն չէր՞ :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (14.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

32, Երե1, Կարգին Հաղորդում:

----------

ministr (14.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Հիմա, մեր ակումբում հանդիպած հումորից բացի, ոչ մի բանի վրա չեմ ծիծաղում:

----------

Ungrateful (16.10.2009), Yeghoyan (16.10.2009), Հենո (16.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

էս վերջի կարգին հաղորդման մեջ տեսաք ֆուտբոլիստների մասին մանրապատումը????  :LOL:   :LOL:  /գնդակ.... քացի.... գոլ........../  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (16.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> էս վերջի կարգին հաղորդման մեջ տեսաք ֆուտբոլիստների մասին մանրապատումը????   /գնդակ.... քացի.... գոլ........../


Էն որ տրենեռը գալիս ա հանդերձարան, տենում ա թմի կեսը չկա.
-Բա մնացածն ո՞ւր են արա՛:
-Զուգարանում:
-Էլի խաղը չսկսած տակներդ եք արե՞լ արա՛:

-Տրենեռ ջան, խաղից առաջ միքիչ ներվայնանում եմ, պաբիրոզ մնացել ա՞ մոտդ:
-Տո անասո՜ւն, ես չեմ ասե՞լ՝ խաղից կես ժամ առաջ ոչ ծխել ոչ խմե՛լ:

----------

davidus (21.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էն որ տրենեռը գալիս ա հանդերձարան, տենում ա թմի կեսը չկա.
> -Բա մնացածն ո՞ւր են արա՛:
> -Զուգարանում:
> -Էլի խաղը չսկսած տակներդ եք արե՞լ արա՛:
> 
> -Տրենեռ ջան, խաղից առաջ միքիչ ներվայնանում եմ, պաբիրոզ մնացել ա՞ մոտդ:
> -Տո անասո՜ւն, ես չեմ ասե՞լ՝ խաղից կես ժամ առաջ ոչ ծխել ոչ խմե՛լ:


Ոչ էն ա, ոչ էն, վերջ բան ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոչ էն ա, ոչ էն, վերջ բան ա


Էդ իմ գրածները նույնի մեջից էին, էս էլ ա դրա մեջից.

-Հեփի բըրթդեյ տրինե՜ռ, հեփի բըրթհդեյ տրի՜նեռ...
-Վա՜յ, տղեք ջան, շնունդիս օրը հիշում ե՞ք :Blush:  Ինձ լավ նվեր կանեք, եթե էս խաղը կրեք:
-Ուշ ա արդեն, տրինեռ, քեզ սառոշկա ենք առել նվեր:

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2009), Askalaf (19.10.2009), davidus (21.10.2009), Ungrateful (16.10.2009), Արամ (18.10.2009), Հայկօ (16.10.2009), Հարդ (16.10.2009), Ձայնալար (16.10.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ո՞ր հումորային ծրագրերն եք նախընտրում


6 կադրով  :LOL:  սրանից ուժեղ մեկել կամեդի կլաբն ա:

----------

Արամ (18.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Էդ իմ գրածները նույնի մեջից էին, էս էլ ա դրա մեջից.
> 
> -Հեփի բըրթդեյ տրինե՜ռ, հեփի բըրթհդեյ տրի՜նեռ...
> -Վա՜յ, տղեք ջան, շնունդիս օրը հիշում ե՞ք Ինձ լավ նվեր կանեք, եթե էս խաղը կրեք:
> -Ուշ ա արդեն, տրինեռ, քեզ սառոշկա ենք առել նվեր:


Բա էսօրվանը  :Jpit: )))

Էն որ Հայկոն ունիտազ, մետլախ ու կաֆել գրկած մտնումա տնտեսական խանութ..  :Jpit:  ասումա էս ունիտազս, էս զուգարանի կաֆելը էս էլ մետլախը.. ԻՆՁ ԶՈՒԳԱՐԱՆԻ ԹՈՒՂԹ ՏՎԵՔ  :Jpit: ))))

----------

davidus (21.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Նայեք ժող, բոմբ ա :LOL:

----------

Chuk (12.11.2009), Ungrateful (11.11.2009), Yevuk (16.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Գյաաաալըբո են արա սաղ, գյալըբո~*

----------

Ungrateful (11.11.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Ինձ համար առաջին տեղում  Comedy Club-ն է, վատը չեն նաև EreOne-ի տղաները,երբեմն նույնիսկ շատ լավն են

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նայեք ժող, բոմբ ա


Էս մեկը ավելի բոմբ ա:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (01.12.2009), Kuk (01.12.2009), Rammer (01.12.2009), Yevuk (16.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Սկսել եմ հավեսով Yere1-ը նայել, Լացկանյանների ընթացքում անընդհատ ծիծաղում եմ, չգիտեմ, դուրս գալիս է: Նոր տարուց հետո ում հարցնում էի, թե ինչ են հիմնականում նայել, բոլորը պատասխանում էին` Վիպոյաններին, ու ես էլ էի այդ բոլորի մեջ: Հայրս Նեշընըլ Ջեոգրեֆիք ա հիմնականում նայում, Լացկանյանների ժամանակ միշտ ասում եմ` այ պապ, ինչ ես էդ անկապ բաները նայում, տար Արմենիայով մի լուրջ հաղորդում նայիր :Jpit:  Արդեն գիտի, որ իմ լուրջ հաղորդումը կամ Կարգինն ա կամ Yere1-ը: Մի խոսքով, նման տափակ, շաշմաշ բաներ սիրում եմ :Jpit:  Մանավանդ Հովոն Լորիսի դերում, ձեռքերը փորի վրայի գրպաններւմ, պենսնեն աչքերին, իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ ա խաղում:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010), Ungrateful (15.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Սկսել եմ հավեսով Yere1-ը նայել, Լացկանյանների ընթացքում անընդհատ ծիծաղում եմ, չգիտեմ, դուրս գալիս է: Նոր տարուց հետո ում հարցնում էի, թե ինչ են հիմնականում նայել, բոլորը պատասխանում էին` Վիպոյաններին, ու ես էլ էի այդ բոլորի մեջ: Հայրս Նեշընըլ Ջեոգրեֆիք ա հիմնականում նայում, Լացկանյանների ժամանակ միշտ ասում եմ` այ պապ, ինչ ես էդ անկապ բաները նայում, տար Արմենիայով մի լուրջ հաղորդում նայիր Արդեն գիտի, որ իմ լուրջ հաղորդումը կամ Կարգինն ա կամ Yere1-ը: Մի խոսքով, նման տափակ, շաշմաշ բաներ սիրում եմ Մանավանդ Հովոն Լորիսի դերում, ձեռքերը փորի վրայի գրպաններւմ, պենսնեն աչքերին, իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ ա խաղում:


" Արա,  Գագո՞.. էս դու ինչի՞ տեր ես, որ ապելսին ես ուտում… "  :Jpit: 

Yere1-ն եմ նայում, 3 պատը, 32-ը...

----------

Շինարար (28.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ռուսական КВН-ը: Մի թիմ կա, նենց համովն ա: Ահա եւ նրանք:Մոնյա :LOL:

----------

Boboloz (15.03.2010)

----------


## Boboloz

Մեկից մեկի՝Սամվել Բաղդասարյան,<Кривое Зеркало>,КВН!,և այլն…

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Կարգին հաղորդում, Yere1, 3պատ-ը ընդամենը մեկ անգամ եմ նայել, իսկական թիթիզություն ,հեչ դուրս չեկավ, 32 ատամն էլ հազարից մեկ եմ նայում, էն էլ եթե ռեկլամայով տեսած եմ լինում, որ հետքրքիր կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

«Comedy woman»-նոր եմ հայտնաբերել, առաջ չէի էլ փորձում նայեի, ասում էի կնանիք ու՜ր, հումորն ու՜ր: Վերջն են, օրիգինալ: «Comedy club»-չնայած վերջերս չեմ նայում: «Слава Богу, ты пришёл»  սիրում եմ ինտելեկտուալ հումոր, «Южное бутово»-որ տանն եմ լինում նայում եմ, նույնը վերաբերում ա նաև «Прожектор Пэрис Хилтон»ին: «Маски шоу»-անջատվելու համար, նայվում ա մեկ-մեկ, փոքր ժամանակվանից նայում եմ:Հայկական հումորային ծրագրերից Կարգինը ու Yere1-ը, եթե պատահմամբ միացնում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Meme

Շաաատ սիրում եմ 32 ատամը, 3 պատը և ԵրեOne-ը

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իմ տեսած հայկական հումորային ծրագրերից ամենաանմակարդակը, անկապն ու անհումորը Yere1 է, միայն մի էպիզոդ եմ տեսել ու էդքանը լրիվ բավական էր  :Bad:  Ավելի անհամ ու զզվելի բան կյանքումս չէի տեսել  :Bad:

----------

Farfalla (15.03.2010), Kuk (28.03.2010), Yevuk (16.04.2010)

----------


## Rng

Կարգին հաղորդումը շատ լավ հաղորդում է, իսկ Հայկոն ու Մկոն գերազանցում են իրենց տաղանդով  :Hands Up: 

-----

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները, ինչպես նաև միայն մեծատառերով կամ մեծատառերի գերիշխանությամբ գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։ 

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառ ու փոքրատառերով տարբերակի:*

----------


## levon-jan

Հայաստանում լավագույն հումորային հաղորդումներն են`
1.3 պատ
2.Կարգին հաղորդում
3.ERE1
4.32 ատամ
5.Բանգլադեշ

----------

